# Toshiba Satellite A665 won't power on.



## Hays87 (Aug 29, 2012)

When I click the power button when my computer is off, the light turns on, a few LED's on the front turn on, the CD drive makes the noise like it's starting up, but then it just freezes and the screen doesn't light up. I have to hold the power button in for 3 seconds to restart the laptop and try it again. If i do this like 10 times it will sometimes power on and function properly until I close my laptop again. It seems like it has to be warmed up or something?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

When you are trying to turn it on are there any bleeps or do any lights flash in any kind of sequence ?

A couple of things you could try and that is a cold boot and/or resetting the BIOS.

A cold boot is when you remove the battery and the AC power cord then hold the power button in for 40 secs - 1min.

This is how to reset the BIOS for your A665 How to Reset BIOS Password on a Toshiba Satellite - YouTube

Have you tried booting up with just AC and the battery removed ?


----------



## Hays87 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry about the late reply. Lately it has been working until today. It wouldn't start up again. I tried removing the battery and plugging in the AC cord but no luck. Still has the same problem. The DVD drive makes a sound and you can hear the internals starting up but after about 3 seconds it's just silent. I'll try the cold boot and see if that works. Will I lose any pictures, programs, videos or anything?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

It sounds as though the HDD is failing/failed and you may have lost some of your files but this article on recovery methods may help How To Get Data Off A Dead Hard Drive and I read one article where putting the HDD into the freezer could temporarily enable it How to Recover a Dead Hard Disk: 4 Methods - wikiHow


----------



## Hays87 (Aug 29, 2012)

I read about possible HDD problems. I haven't had any trouble saving/accessing documents or any kind of functional problems once my computer has started to run. It's almost like it just takes a little bit to warm up by turning it on and off until it works. Could it be motherboard issues?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

You haven't said if you've tried the cold boot or resetting the BIOS to see if either resolves.


----------

